# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  مشکل در اپلود برنامه در کافه بازار

## wizard10

با سلام،
من با ایکلیپس یه برنامه ساختم حالا میخوام تو کافه بازار انتشارش کنم
ولی وقتی تو سرور بازار میخوام اپلودش کنم این خطا رو میده:


بسته نباید با کلید دیباگ امضا (Sign) شده باشد


لطفا کمکم کنید

----------


## karl2008

اپ تون رو export کنید و براش امضاء بسازید و بعد آپلود کنید. فایل کلید رو هم حتما برای آپدیت ها هم داخل پروژه اتون نگهدارید .
*Export -> Android -> Export Android Application ->  YOUR_PROJECT_NAME -> Create new key store path -> Fill the detail  -> Set the .apk location ->*

----------


## wizard10

> اپ تون رو export کنید و براش امضاء بسازید و بعد آپلود کنید. فایل کلید رو هم حتما برای آپدیت ها هم داخل پروژه اتون نگهدارید .
> *Export -> Android -> Export Android Application ->  YOUR_PROJECT_NAME -> Create new key store path -> Fill the detail  -> Set the .apk location ->*


خیلی ممنون مشکلم حل شد :قلب:

----------


## ehsanh22

دوستان من یکسال پیش با اکلیپس یه برنامه ساختم و فرستادم برای کافه بازار ، حالا من یه برنامه رو کلا روی یک سیستم دیگه درست کردم و کاملا جدا هست و شماره پکیج رو یکی بالاتر و اسم پکیج رو درست نوشتم و الان به عنوان نسخه جدید که آپلود میکنم همین ارور امضا و ساین رو میده ، حالا باید چیکار کنم

----------


## ahchoo

> با سلام،
> من با ایکلیپس یه برنامه ساختم حالا میخوام تو کافه بازار انتشارش کنم
> ولی وقتی تو سرور بازار میخوام اپلودش کنم این خطا رو میده:
> 
> 
> بسته نباید با کلید دیباگ امضا (Sign) شده باشد
> 
> 
> لطفا کمکم کنید









لطفا یکم بیشتر و کامل تر توضیح بدید

----------


## godofphp

> دوستان من یکسال پیش با اکلیپس یه برنامه ساختم و فرستادم برای کافه بازار ، حالا من یه برنامه رو کلا روی یک سیستم دیگه درست کردم و کاملا جدا هست و شماره پکیج رو یکی بالاتر و اسم پکیج رو درست نوشتم و الان به عنوان نسخه جدید که آپلود میکنم همین ارور امضا و ساین رو میده ، حالا باید چیکار کنم


عزیز!
شما خودت داری میگی خطای امضا رو میده و هنگام ساختن پروژه امضا هم برای پروژت تعریف نکردی. پس سیستم قبلی شما یک امضایی رو بصورت دیفالت برای شما ساخته بوده که شما از اون مطلع نبودید .
حالا که در یک سیستم جدید نسخه ی جدیدی ساختید امضا فرق کرده 
وتوی مارکت های اندرویدی هم باید امضا در نسخه ی های مختلف یکسان باشه 
لازم به ذکره که بعلت اینکریپت شدن کدهای امضا شما دیگه نمیتونی به اون ها دسترسی داشته باشی
از این به بعد حواستون به تعریف امضا باشه و از طریق آموزش هایی که در اینترنت هست نحوه ی export گرفتن به همراه امضای مخصوص رو فراموش نکنید 
برنامه قبلیتون رو میتونید پاک کنید و از نو آپلود کنید

----------


## saeed198147

*جدیدا وقتی میخواین برنامه ای رو تو بازار قرار بدین با این مشکل مواجه میشین و این به این معنی هست که بسته شما با امضای شخصی شما ساین نشده.کسانی که برنامه رو خودشون مینویسن میتونن از طریق اندروید استدیو یا ایکلیس اینکارو بکنن ولی مشکل برای جایی هست که یک نفر با برنامه سازهای موبایل برنامه ای رو ترجمه میکنه یا میسازه که در این مورد نمیشه برنامه رو ساین کنه و برنامه با کلید دیباگ ساین میشه و نمیتونه اونو در بازار یا گوگل پلی منتشر کنه. هیچ راه و برنامه ای هم در حال حاضر نیست که اینکارو انجام بده بجز یک راه که بهتون میگم. http://monitoringsoftware.ir/ من با این سایت مشکلمو رفع کردم و برنامه رو و بازار منتشر کردم*

----------


## Nevercom

> *جدیدا وقتی میخواین برنامه ای رو تو بازار قرار بدین با این مشکل مواجه میشین و این به این معنی هست که بسته شما با امضای شخصی شما ساین نشده.کسانی که برنامه رو خودشون مینویسن میتونن از طریق اندروید استدیو یا ایکلیس اینکارو بکنن ولی مشکل برای جایی هست که یک نفر با برنامه سازهای موبایل برنامه ای رو ترجمه میکنه یا میسازه که در این مورد نمیشه برنامه رو ساین کنه و برنامه با کلید دیباگ ساین میشه و نمیتونه اونو در بازار یا گوگل پلی منتشر کنه. هیچ راه و برنامه ای هم در حال حاضر نیست که اینکارو انجام بده بجز یک راه که بهتون میگم. http://monitoringsoftware.ir/ من با این سایت مشکلمو رفع کردم و برنامه رو و بازار منتشر کردم*


تبلیغ کردن هیچ اشکالی نداره، اما لطفاً ار روش Testimonial  این چنینی استفاده نکنید، بگید من فلان محصول رو دارم و فلان خدمات رو ارائه میدم، بخصوص در یک فروم که کاربرانش قصد یادگیری و نشر دانش رو دارن.

ضمن اینکه انصاف نیست برای کاری که با ۳ خط کد میشه انجام داد، یک پروسه ی پیچیده تعریف کنید و ادعا کنید که "_خودتون هم میدونین هیچ راهی برای تغییر امضای برنامه ها بدون داشتن سورس برنامه نیست_" و ۲۰ تومن پول بگیرید.

روش انجام اینکار:
اطلاعات Signature قبلی رو پاک کن (حذف فولدر META-INF از apk)
zip -d app.apk META-INF/\*

ساین مجدد
jarsigner -verbose -sigalg SHA1withRSA -digestalg SHA1 -keystore key.keystore -storepass PASSWORD -keypass PASSWORD1 -signedjar signed.apk app.apk ALIAS




انجام مرحله ی zipalign
zipalign -v 4 signed.apk final.apk

----------


## saeed198147

عزیزم ن تبلیغ نمیکنم زحمت کشیدم خودم برنامه اش رو نوشتم. در ضمن لطف کن خودت راهی که نوشتی رو تست کن. جواب نمیده. ارور نصب برنامه میده. اگر قرار بود بهمبن راحتی برنامه ای که سورس شو نداری با امضای خودت ساین کنی که بازار و گوگل پلی دیگه این مرحله رو اضافه نمیکردن. لطفا با تحقیق و بررسی مطلبی رو نشر بدین. و راه حل هاتون رو خودتون یکبار امتحان کنین. کپی پیست کردن راه خهوبی نیست.

----------


## Nevercom

من همین کد رو در سیستمی که نسخه های مختلف برنامه م رو به ازای هر کاربر تولید می کنه استفاده می کنم و تست شده هست. درواقع اسکریپتی نوشتم که فایل اصلیم رو ویرایش کنه، دوباره ساینش کنه و تحویل کاربر بده.

شما هر برنامه ای رو بخای میتونی با هر کلیدی ساین کنی، اما این باعث نمیشه بتونی برنامه ی ویرایش شده رو به جای برنامه ی اصلی جا بزنی. وجود امضا کمک می کنه که سیستم عامل اطمینان حاصل کنه که نسخه ی جدید از هر اپ، دقیقاً از جانب سازنده ی اصلی اومده و نه از یه جای نامعلوم.

یعنی اگه شما کلید ساین کردن یک برنامه رو داشته باشی، میتونی نسخه های ویرایش شده یک محصول رو ارائه بدی و سیستم هم به درستی نصبش می کنه. واسه همینه که نگه‌داری و محافظت از این کلید خیلی خیلی اهمیت داره

مسلماً شما زحمت کشیدی برای برنامه ای که نوشتی، و خب حق داری از کسی که محصولت رو میخاد هزینه دریافت کنی، اما ایرادی که من میگیرم به جمله ای هست که ازتون نقل قول کردم.

بدون داشتن سورس و با سه مرحله ای که تو پست قبل ذکر کردم میشه برنامه رو ساین کرد، بدون هیچ مشکلی. اما دادن اطلاعات غلط اونم تو سایتی که هدفش آموزش هست کار نادرستیه.

----------


## saeed198147

سلام عزیزم شما میگی من اطلاعات غلط دادم و این کار یعنی ساین کردن برنامه بدون سورس با چند خط کد نویسی بدون مشکل انجام میشه. باشه منم حرف شما رو قبول دارم فقط ادم باید در عمل ثابت کنه. من یه لینک گذاشتم که یک فایل فشرده شده هست یکی فایل APK و دیگری KEYSTORE با پسورد ۱۲۳۴۵۶ اگر شما این فایل APK رو با کی استور خودم با روش خودت ساین کردی و ارور نصب نداد هر کاری شما گفتی میکنم ( سه خط کد نویسی فکر نکنم وقتی از شما بگیره ) ولی اگر نشد خواهشا قول بده اطلاعات غلط به کسی ندی و تا راهی رو خودت تست نکردی انتشار ندی. ممنون و متشکر. منتظر ساین برنامه هستم

http://s7.picofile.com/file/82523989...d_key.rar.html

----------


## Nevercom

ویدئوی انجام این فرآیند: http://bayanbox.ir/download/81859399...gning-test.mp4
فایل اصلی و فایل ساین شده: http://bayanbox.ir/download/91580252.../signedApp.zip

----------


## saeed198147

عزیزم دستتون درد نکنه لطف کردین ساینش کردین. تمام مشکل ما و بقیه کاربرا اینه که میخوان تو بازار برنامه شون رو بزارن. الان برنامه ساین شده و اجرا هم میشه ولی وقتی میخوای بزاری تو بازار بازار خطا میده و نمیتونی اینکارو بکنی. خودت میتونی امتحان کنی و جواب بازارو ببینی .در ضمن لینوکس هم نمیخواد یه فایل  bat هست تو همین ویندوز ساین میکنه. ولی تو بازار نمیشه گذاشتش. ارور میده.

----------


## nimabagherii

اقا اینجا جای دعوا و کل کل نیست که اومدیم یه چیزی یاد بگیریم. من هر دو تا روشو امتحان کردم روش اون سایتی که تبلیغش بود کار کرد و برای برنامه های بعدیم هم یه کی استور بهم داد، روش دومی که  فیلمش هم بود کار کرد برنامه ساین شد هیچ ارور نصب هم نداد ولی بازار ارور داد و نذاشت آپلود کنم برنامه ام رو.

----------


## rezatohidi67

بازار ارور میده تو اپلود.

----------


## maryamnaraghi

سلام. اون راهه خیلی سخته. من نتونستم انجام بدم چون لینوکس بلد نیستم. دادم به اون سایته جواب داد. قیمتش هم اوکی بود. دمتون گرم.

----------


## mahdik23

سلام
اگر یه نگاه به سه پست بالای پست من بکنید می بینید خیلی مشکوکن و همه توسط کاربر  saeed198147 با اکانت های مختلف گذاشته شدند.
من موقع آپلود برنامم توی بازار با ارور "کلید دیباگ" مواجه شدم اما با روش کاربر  Nevercom تونستم برنامم رو درست کنم و الان منتظر بررسی بازارم.
با اجازه دوست عزیزمون من روششو مفصل تر توضیح میدم:
1-اول باید kestore قبلی را حذف کنیم :
ابتدا پسوند برنامتون رو از apk. به zip. تغییر بدید سپس پوشه META-INF را حذف کنید و باز فرمت را از zip. به apk. تغییر بدید
اگر از برنامه apk multi tool استفاده میکنید می تونید با اجزای فایل script.bat و گزینه 1، برنامه رو اکسترکت بکنید و پوشه را حذف کنید و با گزینه 3 آن را باز کمپایل کنید.2-حالا باید برنامه را sign کنید
وارد پوشه ای که برنامه جاوا را نصب کردید بشید.مثلا : C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.8.0_92\bin سپس فایل apk  و فایل keystore رو در پوشه بریزید و همزمان با فشردن کلید shift کلیک راست بکنید و گزینه open command window here را انتخاب کنید و کد زیر را وارد کنید:jarsigner -verbose -sigalg SHA1withRSA -digestalg SHA1 -keystore "esme  file keystore.keystore" -storepass "passworde keystore" -keypass  "passworde accounte keystore" -signedjar signed.apk "esme appe  shoma.apk" "accounte keystore"


3-حالا مرحله آخر:
به پوشه build-tools اندروید sdk  برید. مثلا: G:\Android SDK Full 25GB\Android-SDK-Full\build-tools\21.1.1
همزمان با فشردن کلید shift کلیک راست بکنید و گزینه open command window here را انتخاب کنید و کد زیر را وارد کنید:
zipalign -v 4 signed.apk final.apkحالا برنامه نهایی با نام final.apk آماده ارسال به بازار است.


پ.ن: اگر keystore اختصاصی ندارید از این کد برای ساختن استفاده کنید(در پوشه ای برنامه جاوا نصب است):

keytool -genkey -v -keystore "esme keystore.keystore" -alias "esme account" -keyalg RSA -keysize 2048 -validity 100000

اگر از کد بالا برای ساختن keystore استفاده کردید باید در محله 2 از این کد استفاده بکنید:
jarsigner -verbose -sigalg SHA1withRSA -digestalg SHA1 -keystore "esme keystore.keystore" my_application.apk "esme account"

از کاربر  Nevercom هم تشکر میکنم.

----------


## sajadkr

> سلام
> اگر یه نگاه به سه پست بالای پست من بکنید می بینید خیلی مشکوکن و همه توسط کاربر  saeed198147 با اکانت های مختلف گذاشته شدند.
> من موقع آپلود برنامم توی بازار با ارور "کلید دیباگ" مواجه شدم اما با روش کاربر  Nevercom تونستم برنامم رو درست کنم و الان منتظر بررسی بازارم.
> با اجازه دوست عزیزمون من روششو مفصل تر توضیح میدم:
> 1-اول باید kestore قبلی را حذف کنیم :
> ابتدا پسوند برنامتون رو از apk. به zip. تغییر بدید سپس پوشه META-INF را حذف کنید و باز فرمت را از zip. به apk. تغییر بدید
> اگر از برنامه apk multi tool استفاده میکنید می تونید با اجزای فایل script.bat و گزینه 1، برنامه رو اکسترکت بکنید و پوشه را حذف کنید و با گزینه 3 آن را باز کمپایل کنید.2-حالا باید برنامه را sign کنید
> وارد پوشه ای که برنامه جاوا را نصب کردید بشید.مثلا : C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.8.0_92\bin سپس فایل apk  و فایل keystore رو در پوشه بریزید و همزمان با فشردن کلید shift کلیک راست بکنید و گزینه open command window here را انتخاب کنید و کد زیر را وارد کنید:jarsigner -verbose -sigalg SHA1withRSA -digestalg SHA1 -keystore "esme  file keystore.keystore" -storepass "passworde keystore" -keypass  "passworde accounte keystore" -signedjar signed.apk "esme appe  shoma.apk" "accounte keystore" 
> 
> ...




آموزش تغییر امضای برنامه ها بدون کد نویسی با نرم افزار وافزودن امضا به برنامه

howtosingapk.blogfa.ir

----------


## et-chata

دوستانی که با برنامه سازها و کتاب سازها برنامشون رو ساختند و در تغییر امضا مشکل دارن میتونن با مراجعه به لینک فوق http://et-chata.rozblog.com/post/145 به راحتی مشکلشون رو حل کنند

----------


## sajadkr

> بازار ارور میده تو اپلود.


اونایی که تو ساخت امضا (keystore) برای ارسال برنامه روی بازار مشکل دارن  یا  ارور بسته نباید با کلید دیباگ امضا شده باشد هستن به این سایت یه یر بزنین
 howtosingapk.blogfa.com

----------


## sajadkr

اونایی که تو ساخت امضا (keystore) برای ارسال برنامه روی بازار مشکل دارن   یا  ارور بسته نباید با کلید دیباگ امضا شده باشد هستن به این سایت یه یر  بزنین
 howtosingapk.blogfa.com

----------


## rezaecho

> سلام
> اگر یه نگاه به سه پست بالای پست من بکنید می بینید خیلی مشکوکن و همه توسط کاربر  saeed198147 با اکانت های مختلف گذاشته شدند.
> من موقع آپلود برنامم توی بازار با ارور "کلید دیباگ" مواجه شدم اما با روش کاربر  Nevercom تونستم برنامم رو درست کنم و الان منتظر بررسی بازارم.
> با اجازه دوست عزیزمون من روششو مفصل تر توضیح میدم:
> 1-اول باید kestore قبلی را حذف کنیم :
> ابتدا پسوند برنامتون رو از apk. به zip. تغییر بدید سپس پوشه META-INF را حذف کنید و باز فرمت را از zip. به apk. تغییر بدید
> اگر از برنامه apk multi tool استفاده میکنید می تونید با اجزای فایل script.bat و گزینه 1، برنامه رو اکسترکت بکنید و پوشه را حذف کنید و با گزینه 3 آن را باز کمپایل کنید.2-حالا باید برنامه را sign کنید
> وارد پوشه ای که برنامه جاوا را نصب کردید بشید.مثلا : C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.8.0_92\bin سپس فایل apk  و فایل keystore رو در پوشه بریزید و همزمان با فشردن کلید shift کلیک راست بکنید و گزینه open command window here را انتخاب کنید و کد زیر را وارد کنید:jarsigner -verbose -sigalg SHA1withRSA -digestalg SHA1 -keystore "esme  file keystore.keystore" -storepass "passworde keystore" -keypass  "passworde accounte keystore" -signedjar signed.apk "esme appe  shoma.apk" "accounte keystore" 
> 
> ...



سلام
میشه با این روش برنامه هایی که از قبل امضا شدن رو باز کرد و امضا جدید وارد کرد؟
شرمنده یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم وقتی من کد رو وارد میکنم این ارور میده
Capture.PNG

میشه لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## sepehrsrk

میشه یه کمکی کنید این که گفتین ناقصه یکم اگر نمیتونید اینجا ‍‍جواب بدید به این شماره تو تلگرام مراجعه کنید اگر کسی دیگه هم میتونه بیاد ۰۹۲۱۲۰۳۳۰۹۱

----------


## rezaecho

> تبلیغ کردن هیچ اشکالی نداره، اما لطفاً ار روش Testimonial  این چنینی استفاده نکنید، بگید من فلان محصول رو دارم و فلان خدمات رو ارائه میدم، بخصوص در یک فروم که کاربرانش قصد یادگیری و نشر دانش رو دارن.
> 
> ضمن اینکه انصاف نیست برای کاری که با ۳ خط کد میشه انجام داد، یک پروسه ی پیچیده تعریف کنید و ادعا کنید که "_خودتون هم میدونین هیچ راهی برای تغییر امضای برنامه ها بدون داشتن سورس برنامه نیست_" و ۲۰ تومن پول بگیرید.
> 
> روش انجام اینکار:
> اطلاعات Signature قبلی رو پاک کن (حذف فولدر META-INF از apk) 
> zip -d app.apk META-INF/\*
> 
> ساین مجدد 
> ...


سلام
این روش کاملا عملیه و بازار هم برنامه ها رو قبول میکنه.
با تشکر از nevercom

----------


## rezaecho

فقط نمیدونم مشکل این چیه؟
Could not find or load main class sun.security.tools.JarSigner

----------


## sepeh4243

سلام ببخشید دوتا سوال دارم
1.من با برنامه ساز همراه برنامه ساختم بعد ارور بسته نباید با دیباگ امضا یا sign شده باشد میتونم با گوشیم این مشکلو حل کنم؟
2.من android sdk برای b4a دان میکنم ارور luanching starting میده چیکار کنم؟

----------


## gernekh

سلام. دوستان عزیزی که دوس دارن *امضای دیباگ خود را تغییر دهند و یا امضای قبلی که در برنامه موجود است را حذف کنند و امضای جدیدی را به ثبت برسانند(جهت استفاده و بارگزاری در مارکت ها) کافی است با آیدی تلگرامی زیر ارتباط برقرار کنند و بعد از پرداخت مبلغی جزیی(2000تومان) فایل ساین شده خود را تحویل بگیرند و در مارکت ها بارگزاری نمایند و لذت ببرند. همچنین دوستانی که می خواهند اصل برنامه را دریافت کنند تا بصورت نامحدود بتوانند از آن استفاده کنند در ازای پرداخت مبلغ 15000تومان می توانند فایل را دریافت کنند.آیدی تلگرامی برنامه نویس: abbasgho68@
موفق و پیروز باشید*

----------


## gernekh

سلام. دوستان عزیزی که دوس دارن*امضای دیباگ خود را تغییر دهندو یا امضای قبلی که در برنامه موجود است را حذف کنند و امضای جدیدی را به ثبت برسانند(جهت استفاده و بارگزاری در مارکت ها) کافی است با آیدی تلگرامی زیر ارتباط برقرار کنند و بعد از
پرداخت مبلغی جزیی(2000تومان) فایل ساین شده خود را تحویل بگیرندو در مارکت ها بارگزاری نمایند و لذت ببرند. همچنین
دوستانی که می خواهند اصل برنامه را دریافت کنند تا بصورت نامحدود بتوانند از آن استفاده کنند در ازای پرداخت مبلغ 15000تومانمی توانند فایل را دریافت کنند.
آیدی تلگرامی برنامه نویس: abbasgho68@
موفق و پیروز باشید*

----------


## ghaba1

بسته نباید با کلید دیباگ امضا (Sign) شده باشد
آموزش رفع امضاء دیباگ برنامه
شاید برای برای شما برنامه سازان پیش آمده باشد که هنگام آپلود برنامه ساخته شده توسط شما در اپ مارکت بازار ، به خطایی برخورد کرده باشید که اجازه انتشار برنامه شما را ندهد.
یکی از خطاهایی که در انتشار برنامه مشهود است امضاء دیباگ است که ما با این آموزش سعی کردیم که این مشکل را رفع کنیم و برنامه ساخته شده توسط شما به راحتی در آپ مارکت بازار منتشر شود.

امیدواریم که از این آموزش لذت برده باشید.
http://k-saze88.blogsky.com/

----------


## ghaba1

بسته نباید با کلید دیباگ امضا (Sign) شده باشد
آموزش رفع امضاء دیباگ برنامه
شاید برای برای شما برنامه سازان پیش آمده باشد که هنگام آپلود برنامه ساخته شده توسط شما در اپ مارکت بازار ، به خطایی برخورد کرده باشید که اجازه انتشار برنامه شما را ندهد.
یکی از خطاهایی که در انتشار برنامه مشهود است امضاء دیباگ است که ما با این آموزش سعی کردیم که این مشکل را رفع کنیم و برنامه ساخته شده توسط شما به راحتی در آپ مارکت بازار منتشر شود.

امیدواریم که از این آموزش لذت ببرید.
http://k-saze88.blogsky.com/

----------


## modernserver

> *جدیدا وقتی میخواین برنامه ای رو تو بازار قرار بدین با این مشکل مواجه میشین و این به این معنی هست که بسته شما با امضای شخصی شما ساین نشده.کسانی که برنامه رو خودشون مینویسن میتونن از طریق اندروید استدیو یا ایکلیس اینکارو بکنن ولی مشکل برای جایی هست که یک نفر با برنامه سازهای موبایل برنامه ای رو ترجمه میکنه یا میسازه که در این مورد نمیشه برنامه رو ساین کنه و برنامه با کلید دیباگ ساین میشه و نمیتونه اونو در بازار یا گوگل پلی منتشر کنه. هیچ راه و برنامه ای هم در حال حاضر نیست که اینکارو انجام بده بجز یک راه که بهتون میگم. http://monitoringsoftware.ir/ من با این سایت مشکلمو رفع کردم و برنامه رو و بازار منتشر کردم*


سایت خودشه بعد میگه مشکلمو با این سایت حل کردم !!!

----------


## barmoudeh

> با سلام،
> من با ایکلیپس یه برنامه ساختم حالا میخوام تو کافه بازار انتشارش کنم
> ولی وقتی تو سرور بازار میخوام اپلودش کنم این خطا رو میده:
> 
> 
> بسته نباید با کلید دیباگ امضا (Sign) شده باشد
> 
> 
> لطفا کمکم کنید


من کمتر از یک دقیقه با نرم افزار زیر در گوشی آندروید خودم نرم افزارم رو ساین کردم ، عالی بود:
http://ircyber.xzn.ir/2016/11/13/%d9...%a7%db%8c-apk/

----------


## niazpayam

هیچی نیاز نداره نه به کد نویسی و نه داستان دیگری است من آموزشو داخل این لینک قرار دادم:26: :قهقهه: 

http://www.doorahi.com/%D8%B1%D9%81%...A%AF-%D8%A7/87


کار نکرد که ممکن نیست از طریق تماس با ما در سایت اطلاع بدید*chaker* :شیطان:

----------


## sajadkharestani

سلام
کلید دیباگ(sign)از روی سیستم حذف شده و برنامه با کلید دیباگ قبلی آپدیت شده و بازار اجازه آپدیت نمیده چطوری میتونم کلید دیباگ بازیابی کنم؟
زبان برنامه نویسی basic4android هست
 لطفا راهنمایی کنید
با تشکر

----------


## sajadkharestani

> سلام
> کلید دیباگ(sign)از روی سیستم حذف شده و برنامه با کلید دیباگ قبلی آپدیت شده و بازار اجازه آپدیت نمیده چطوری میتونم کلید دیباگ بازیابی کنم؟
> زبان برنامه نویسی basic4android هست
>  لطفا راهنمایی کنید
> با تشکر


لطفا راهنمايي كنيد

----------


## niazpayam

[QUOTE=niazpayam;2359079]هیچی نیاز نداره نه به کد نویسی و نه داستان دیگری است من آموزشو داخل این لینک قرار دادم:26: :قهقهه: 

http://www.doorahi.com/%D8%B1%D9%81%...A%AF-%D8%A7/87


لینک دانلود جدید توضیحات مشکل sign
http://www.doorahi.ir/files/1/zip/sign.rar

امیدوارم به کار بیاد :متفکر:  :متفکر:

----------


## Aliqq1399

سلام، دوستان من هم میتونم مشکل امضای دیباگ برنامتون رو خیلی سریع حل کنم و هم مشکل sdk ورژن برنامتون رو واسه کافه بازار، هرکدوم از این مشکلارو داشتید با ایدی تلگرامم در تماس باشید app97@

----------

